# Testing the theory



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If I stick a key into an outlet, but at the exact same time I jump up in the air, then with perfect timing pull the key out of the outlet just before my feet hit the ground again, will I feel a shock?

I'm going to test the theory that you can't ask stupid questions on the electrical forum without being chastized...


----------



## brian11973 (Apr 13, 2006)

I just have to answer. _THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A STUPID QUESTIONS, ONLY STUPID PEOPLE, USUALLY THE ONES ANSWERING LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

I used to work with a fellow. We were working in an old home with Knobe & Tube. I had been to Vocational School, had taught him electric theroy, etc. He grabbed a wire bare handed, said " No this one is not hot, grabbed the other wire. no this one is not hot either." I asked him the grab both at one time. His response, " no way in  hell !".

Getting shocked, means you are completing a circuit some how. You can grab all the hot wires you want, as long as you do not complete a circuit.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

are you serious?
I assume you're comparing man made electricity to static electricity?
If I remember correctly a static shock that is felt is around 3000 volts(can anyone else confirm this?)
Though everything has a certain amount of capacitance, your body is not a very good capacitor, so in answer to your question, NO.
By the way you don't necessarily get shocked just because your standing on the ground, I touch hot wires all the time then touch a grounded surface(without the wires in hand) and never get shocked.
Whats scary is when the guys are working the very high voltage lines at the same potential (hot) and you can see their body's glowing(corona), that type of work aint for me.


----------



## brian11973 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, I am being serious. You will only be shocked, if you have voltage drop across your body. One volt, 100 volts, 1 million volts, no voltage drop, no shock. Voltage drop means current through you. No current, no shock!!!!

You can stand in a electric field, with you hair standing on end, and not get "shocked"!


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm sorry Brian but it seems my post makes much more sense as a reply to the original post, did you think I was replying to you?
Your second post on the other hand doesn't make much sense at all, I can see what you are trying to say, but it isn't very clear(perhaps vocational school is to blame). Current flow occurs whenever there is a difference of potential, a shock is in reference to a person(electricity being felt), and a person has far too much resistance to recieve a shock from 1 volt even though there is current flow. 'Voltage drop' is a specific term that doesn't mean 'getting shocked', remember in voc school DC theory series circuits, ohms x amps = voltage drop, or more commonly used 2KIL/Cmil

And I'm not sure why you thought I said someone could be shocked by merely touching a hot wire?


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> If I stick a key into an outlet, but at the exact same time I jump up in the air, then with perfect timing pull the key out of the outlet just before my feet hit the ground again, will I feel a shock?
> 
> I'm going to test the theory that you can't ask stupid questions on the electrical forum without being chastized...


In theory the answer is "No"
In the practical world that we live in "Maybe"

If you stuck the key in the Neutral slot the answer would be "No"
If the weather were hot and humid the answer would be "Maybe"
Etc.

Here's my "maybe":
A few years ago I had to work with 4160 VAC in an emergency situation and had all the right Personal Protective Equipment to do the work. After working for just a few minutes I started to get the old electrical shock feeling on my left wrist. Not a real shock problem just a slight buzz. I had tested the gloves before I started and they tested good, but after I tested them again the left glove failed because of a pinhole right at the wrist. Trash-canned the gloves that I was using and used a new pair (after testing them) with no problems. 
I was doing everything right in theory but it did not work the first time.

So Mike, there are no real sure things in this world. What theoretically will work does not nessarlly guarantee it will work in the real world of infinite variables that you and I live in.

If you do this little trick, remember these two important words "Beer" and "Vidio Camera" 

John


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Good answer.


----------



## mas2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Its the law.*

Remember Murphys always watching.:cheesygri


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, I finally read the note below the question and now feel like an idiot.
Not quite sure what CE1 is saying; he got shocked because his gloves had a hole then didn't get shocked when got gloves with no holes??? I guess I'm not seeing the unexplainable variable there.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> I guess I'm not seeing the unexplainable variable there.


Over time and with experiance your statement will change to:" I understand that there can be an unexpected variable there"
Sometimes things just do not work the way that they are supposed to and you get unexpected results.
As mas2006 said " Remember Murphys always watching". 

To Mike:
I still stand by my original post.:thumbsup:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> If I stick a key into an outlet, but at the exact same time I jump up in the air, then with perfect timing pull the key out of the outlet just before my feet hit the ground again, will I feel a shock?
> 
> I'm going to test the theory that you can't ask stupid questions on the electrical forum without being chastized...


I think a $7 volt meter could answer your question. 120v means you get a shock. First put the prongs in both sides of the outlet. 120v. Put one side in the hot and the other to the floor. Should be nothing. Put one side in the hot and the other in a puddle on the basement floor. Should be something there. Try the hot leg to a known grounded appliance,etc. Should be 120v there. So basically you can hang on to a hot wire all day long until your body contacts a decent ground. Generally a wood framed floor is not ground. 

On the same general subject my question would be. I'm on a pipe scaffold in a Gym three sections high with rubber wheels, on a wood floor, working 277v. What would my meter read from the hot to the scaffold?? I'm guessing zero.... I've been meaning to check this for sure but never seem to have my meter when I'm up there.


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I'm going to test the theory that you can't ask stupid questions on the electrical forum without being chastized...


Since no one else has seemed to give him what he was actually asking for, I'll do it. 

Mike, are you f***** crazy? Don't do things your not qualified to do. Leave it to a licensed professional electrician to stick a key in the hole. You must have XXX years of experience before you are qualified to insert keys and jump like that! (Besides, I bet you don't even own a pair of linemen's gloves)  


To all the "Sparkies" out there.. you do have my utmost respect. Ken is/was a CE before he finished GC. All it takes to get a good comprehension of just how dangerous the work really can be is to do a search for electrical burns. (Instant death actually is a blessing compared to some of the burns I would think) 

I just posted this picking at Mike in humor. Don't no one go getting their fruit-of-the looms in a wad over it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Mike, just remember, right before you try this, you gotta say:

"Hey ya'll, watch this!"


----------



## JAL (May 3, 2006)

With the camera on!


----------



## JAL (May 3, 2006)

realpurty2 said:


> I just posted this picking at Mike in humor. Don't no one go getting their fruit-of-the looms in a wad over it.


No problem.:whistling Electricians do it with 'NO SHORTS'.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

That was the funniest post I ever read; 

You must have XXX years of experience before you are qualified to insert keys and jump like that!

I love it


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If current flows, what keeps all of the electical current from draining out of the 2nd floor of a house through the first floor outlets?


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

You need some of those little plastic plugs to put in the lower outlets. They claim they help keep kids from stickin' things like "KEYS" in the outlets too..:laughing:


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

That's why they put the power poles up in the air, to keep the current flowing down hill, oh and there's a back pressure valve installed at the lowest point, usually in your foundation.


----------



## mas2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Theory*

There goes all my training and schooling out the widow. Or are you guy/gals rewriting electrical physics???:no: :laughing: :notworthy


----------

